# Weekly Competition 2020-42



## Mike Hughey (Oct 13, 2020)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post on speedsolving.com or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U' F' U2 F' U F' U R2 F2
*2. *F2 R F2 R' U2 F U R2 U'
*3. *F2 R' F R2 F' U' F U' R' U
*4. *F2 R' U2 R F' U R F
*5. *U F2 U F R U' R2 F2 U2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 L F D F2 R2 D' F' U2 D R2 B2 L' U2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B2 R2 F2
*2. *L' B2 U2 B2 L2 U2 L2 F2 R' F2 R' U' L F' D U L F2 U2 F2 R2
*3. *U F L' F L2 U F' L' U2 R U D2 L2 U' R2 U R2 B2 U2 R2 L2
*4. *L' R' F2 L' F2 D2 R B2 D2 L U' F U' L2 D R2 F' L' R2 B' R2
*5. *B2 U2 B2 U2 L2 D R2 B2 R2 D2 F2 R' D2 F R' B L2 U' R'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 F Rw' U2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw' Uw Rw2 R U' L2 R2 Uw2 U F D2 L D2 B' F2 L2 B' Fw2 Uw2 U2 R2 F Uw' R Fw Rw' Uw' L2 F2 D Uw
*2. *D2 U L D2 Uw U2 Fw2 L U' R' Fw' U' Rw Fw F' R Uw' B2 Uw Fw' L' F L Rw B Fw' D' B2 Fw2 L' F R2 Fw' Uw2 B' Rw2 B' U B Rw
*3. *Uw2 Rw' U' L' B' L' Rw F U2 L2 D' Uw F2 Uw U2 Fw' R2 Uw R2 D2 Uw2 Fw' D' Fw' Rw2 F' R Uw' Rw2 B Fw' Uw B2 D L B' D2 Uw2 B Fw'
*4. *U2 B' Fw2 F' R Fw L' D2 Rw U F' Uw Rw' U2 L' Uw L' R U L' B' L Fw Rw B' L2 Rw2 R D Uw2 U' Rw' Fw' L2 R D2 B' F U2 L'
*5. *L' Fw2 L2 Rw D' L2 F' L Uw2 Rw' F2 D2 B2 D F L U' Fw2 F2 L Rw Uw2 L D Fw' Uw' B U2 L2 Rw' R Uw' U2 L' Rw2 Uw' R' Uw2 L' Uw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 Dw' Bw2 Dw U' B2 U2 R2 Bw D Dw Lw2 Dw' Fw Lw2 Uw Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Fw U Bw U Bw2 F2 D2 Lw2 Uw F2 U L' Lw Dw U2 B' Fw Lw' D Bw2 Fw' U L D2 B2 Bw2 Fw2 R D Dw2 Bw2 Dw U' Bw2 Fw Uw' L' Lw' R D2 L'
*2. *Bw L2 F' D' Bw2 F' D Rw2 D R2 D' Dw' F L' Lw2 D2 Bw Fw U L' Rw B2 L Rw U2 Bw D Dw Uw' U' Bw2 L' D' Dw B' Bw U2 Fw Uw' L R2 Fw R' B' L' B2 F' Lw Rw Fw' R B2 F Lw' R' Uw Lw2 R D Dw
*3. *B2 Fw2 F' Dw' Lw' Uw2 F2 Uw' F2 Lw' Bw' R' B R2 U2 L Fw2 R' Fw L' Rw' Uw U' F2 R' F L Lw Dw F' Rw2 Dw' B Rw2 R2 U' B Bw2 Dw2 L2 Lw D' Rw2 Fw2 L' Rw2 F Lw Dw2 Uw' Bw2 Uw2 Fw' L' Bw' Dw U R' Uw L'
*4. *Lw2 Dw' Uw2 R' Uw' Rw2 B Uw U' Rw' Fw2 Uw2 B2 R D R F Lw' F' Lw D2 L' Lw2 R' U2 Rw2 B2 F' Rw2 B Uw' Bw L2 U' F' D2 L2 D2 L' Lw' B2 Lw' Rw' D2 B2 F' R' Uw2 Bw' L2 B2 Fw2 D Uw2 U' L' R' Dw2 R2 Dw2
*5. *Bw' F' L2 R U' Lw Dw' Lw' R F' Dw' Fw D Rw2 D2 L2 Bw Dw' B2 D2 Rw Fw2 Rw' D' R' B Uw U' Lw' B Lw' R' Uw2 B2 F2 Dw2 L' Rw' B Dw L2 Dw2 F2 Dw' L R' U' R Dw' U2 B2 Dw' R F2 D' Lw' F Dw' B' Lw

*6x6x6*
*1. *2L 3R R' B' F L 2D' 2U L 2D 2U U2 B2 3F2 2R' D' F2 L2 3R' 2D' 3F L U 3F2 L2 2B F' D 2U U' F2 2L 2R R2 F2 2L' F' D 2D' 2U B 2D R' 3F' R' 2U2 R2 D' 3U 2F 2L 3R' 2R 3F 2L 2B' U R B' D L' 3U2 3R' 2R' 3F 2U 3F2 2D' 2F' R2
*2. *2D 2B' 2F2 D' 3R' 3F2 2F' U' B' 3F2 F 2L' 2D 2F 2R' 2B 2F2 3U 2U' 3F2 2U U 2L R 3U2 2B' 3R2 2R2 B' D' 2D' U' R U2 F' L 2B2 2F2 2D2 3U2 R B' F2 2D 3U' 2U2 U' B' F' R 2D' 3F2 F' 2R B' 2U2 3R' B 3F2 F' 3U2 3F' 3U 2B2 3F 2R2 2U' U' R2 2U
*3. *2L2 3R 2R' D U2 2F' 2D' 2F' 2L' R2 B' 2B2 2R' R' D' 2U' 3F2 D 3U U F 3R' 2U' 2L2 2B' 2L' D F' 2D2 L' 3R' 2R' 2B' 2F D' 2D 3U' B 3F2 2F2 2L 3R R2 3U2 U2 L2 2D 3F' 2F 2D2 2F' 2R' D2 2L2 B' 3F2 F 3U2 U' B F 2U B2 2R2 2B 2F R D2 U2 L'
*4. *F' U' F2 2D2 B' 2B' L2 U F 2R' D2 3R' D2 3U U' 2F' U' 2R' D 2D2 L2 2L2 3R2 2R' 2B' 3R 2R B2 U' 2L 2R U L' 2B2 3F 2R' D' 2D' 3U' R' D2 2R 2F2 2R2 B F2 3U2 U 3R' 2D 3U' L' B' 2F2 2R R' D' 3F' 3U' 2B L 2R' 2D' U' 2F' 2L 2R2 3F 3R' 2D
*5. *2R R' 2U' 3F' 3U' 2U2 2R' D' 2B' R2 3F2 2R2 2B 3F 2F2 2L2 3R D2 3U U' L' 2R' 2D U2 2R' B2 3R U F U' 2R U 2L2 D' 2D2 2R' B 3U 3R' 3F 2F' F2 L 3U' R2 2F F L2 D2 B' F2 L 3U B2 F' D' U' B2 U2 2B' 2D2 3U' 2U2 L R' 2D2 3U2 3F F' 2L2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3L 3B' D2 2L' D 3R 3B' F2 2L 3L2 3D 2U2 L2 2F 3D 3F 2F U 3B2 U' 3R' 3F F' D' 3R2 D2 L 2L 3L 3R2 3B' L2 2L' F2 2L R2 D L 2B' 2D2 2U' 2F 2D2 B2 2L2 3F 2D2 2U L B U 2F' U2 2F F' 2R' F L2 2D' 3L 3R' R2 B 2B2 F 2L B' 3R2 2U' 2L' 3F' 2F' 3U2 2U 3F' 2F2 3R 2B 2L 3D' 3R2 R 2U2 2B2 U 2B' 3F' 2F L D2 2U' 3F 2L2 3B' 3F' 2F' U L 2B2 F'
*2. *D' F 3L' 3R2 3U2 B' 2L 2D 3D' 3B 3F' U L' 3D B2 2F' F2 3D' 3R B 2U 3B' 3L' D 3F2 2F L2 F 3L2 2R' D2 3D U 2R' 2D2 3U' U L2 3R' 2R2 3F' 3U2 B 3F L 3B' 3F 2F' F' 2D 3R2 2F' 3L2 2U' 3L D2 3L2 2D2 U2 3R 3D' 3F 3R' 2R2 2F2 L 3R' 2R2 B' 2D2 3R2 3U' R D' R B2 2B F 3U 2U 3R' U 3B 3F 3L D L' 3U 3L 2F2 F 2R2 2D 2L2 3D' 3R2 2R' 2D' B 2U'
*3. *3F' 3D2 2F' 3D 2R 2B2 3R' 2B 3U2 2B2 F' D 2L' 2U' 3L' B 2D' 2L 2R 2F' 3U' 3B F2 L2 2B2 2F2 2L2 2R R' B 3B' D' 3L 2D 3F' 3D R 3D' 3U2 U' 3F 3D' 2F 3D B D 2D' L2 2L' 3L' 2R' 3D 3L D L2 3D2 3B' R' 3F D 2D 3D' 2F2 3D U2 3B 3L' 3R2 B2 F2 2D2 3B' D2 2D' 3U 2U2 2B 2L' D 3R2 R2 2U 2B2 2F 3L 3B' 3F 3L' 3F 2F 2L2 R2 D 2D2 2U 3L 3R' 3F' 3L R2
*4. *R' 2B 3L2 3U' 2U' 3L' 3B 3D' 3F 2L' D' B2 2L' 2B2 2U 2F 2R2 U' 3L 3F2 2L 2U' B2 3D2 L' 3L2 2R' U L' 3B' 2L' 2F' 3U2 F' L 3B2 2R 3F F' R' B2 3D 3R2 R' D' 3U' 2R 2F' D' 3D2 U' 3B 2U' 3L2 3B' F' D2 L 3L R2 3D' 3L2 2D 3D 3F2 L 2R' 2U' U 3F2 3R2 D' 3F F2 2L2 3R2 B' 2D 3B' 2D' 3B D 2D' R 2B 2L 3L2 2D2 R2 3B' 2L 3R 2D2 2B2 2L' 3D2 U' 3B2 F R'
*5. *3F 2F2 D' 2L' 3B' 2U' 3L2 U 3F2 2D R2 2F 3U2 U' F2 3U L 3D 2B2 U 2L' 2D U2 2R2 2B2 2F' 2L 3L2 3U2 2F2 2U2 L2 3D' 3U2 B2 3B' U2 2L2 D' U2 2L2 R2 3B2 F' R 3U 3L U2 2L2 3R' 3D2 3U 2U 2L' R D 3U2 F2 L' 3L2 3D 3U 2F U' 2F U 2L2 3L' 2D2 U L D2 R 3F' 3L B 3B2 3F2 D' 2L 3F' 2F' D 2D B' 2U2 2L' 3L F' 2U U R2 3B F 2L2 2U' 3L' 3R' F' 3U'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U2 F' U' R U2 F2 R2 U'
*2. *U R F' U2 R2 F U' F2
*3. *R' U F' R2 U F2 U2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' B' L B F R' F' D B' U R L' B' R U' R' B' U' D B2 F' Rw' Uw'
*2. *L' D2 U L' B' R' D2 B U B' U2 D' B' F' R U2 B D2 U2 L Fw Uw2
*3. *R' B2 R2 D2 R2 U D B2 R' L' F' R' D2 U B' U L D2 L' R B Rw Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D R' D' F Rw2 R2 Fw L Rw' R Uw L' Uw R2 Fw F' R' F D R2 U F' R2 D2 Rw Uw Rw' F2 D B' U Fw' F R Uw2 F' Rw2 D2 B
*2. *L2 Rw2 U Fw2 Uw2 U B Rw U' R' U' F' D2 B2 F D' L' B2 Uw' L2 Fw2 Rw F D Uw' F2 L2 B' Fw2 L' R U' L R' F2 R' D' L R' B2
*3. *B2 Fw2 D' U2 B2 Fw2 F2 U L Rw' Uw2 U2 L2 Rw' D2 B Fw F U' Rw2 Uw' U L Fw U L' Uw F2 D' U' L' R Uw B2 Rw2 F R D2 U R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Lw B' F Lw D Rw2 R2 D2 Dw Lw2 Dw Fw' Dw' Bw F' Dw2 Fw' Uw L' R2 D Lw' D L2 F' D' R2 Uw Rw' Fw2 Rw Fw U' R2 B' Rw' Dw' F2 Dw2 F Rw Fw' D2 Bw2 Uw' Rw Dw2 Fw Uw' B2 F2 R2 Fw' Dw Lw2 R' Fw Lw2 R'
*2. *R' F' Rw B' R' Uw2 F2 D B2 Fw' F' Dw' L Lw' Rw' R U Rw Bw2 Uw B Fw D2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Dw U Lw' Dw2 Rw Dw' B' Rw R' Bw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' Lw' Rw' Dw2 B' Lw2 R2 U' B2 F Dw' L' Lw U B2 D' U' F Lw2 D Fw' Lw
*3. *Rw2 Fw L2 Fw' Dw Uw U Bw L B Bw Lw2 Fw Lw2 Uw2 Bw' R' Fw' D2 Bw Lw2 Rw F2 L' Rw B2 D Fw2 Uw' Fw' L Dw2 L2 B' F Dw2 B2 Fw' Rw U L' Uw' Bw' Lw U2 Lw2 Dw2 L R Uw' L2 R2 Bw' F Rw2 Dw' U' L2 R Fw

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 3U2 3F' 2F 2L' 2F' 3U2 B2 3F2 2F' F2 2L 2D 3F2 2L2 3R' 2R2 B' 2F2 F D 2R' 3U B' F 3R2 2R D U2 2B2 2D2 3F' F2 3U 2F2 R 2F L2 3R' 2D' B2 2F U2 3R2 F2 L' D' 2L 2R 2D' F R 3F2 3R' B2 3U' 2U' 3F' 2U 3F U L' 3R2 D 2D 2L' B2 3U' B' 3R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *2D2 3B' 2D2 3L D2 3D' 3R B 2F2 2D 3U' 2F' D2 U 2B' 3B2 3U2 3L' R' F' 2R2 D' 3R' U 2L 3D' 2B 3B2 2R2 D F R 2B2 2F 2L D2 U2 2B2 2D' 3F' 2F 2L 2R2 3U2 2B F2 3D L' B 2F' D2 2F 2D2 U' 2R2 R' F 3L' R2 B2 R 3F2 3U U' 3L2 2R F' 3R2 U' 2R' U' 2F2 3D2 L 2R' F2 L2 3U 3R2 D2 2D 3U' U 3L' R' 3U U2 2R R2 3D B' 3D' 2F' R2 D 3D 3L' 2R 3F 2L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 F' R2 L2 B' L2 U2 D2 R L' B U L2 D U F D F D Fw' Uw
*2. *D F2 B2 L2 D2 L2 D' R' U R' F B L F B U2 L' F' D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*3. *L' D L B2 F2 L2 D U' R F2 U' L' U L2 R' F2 D2 R' F L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *U' R L2 U D' R2 U2 D B D' L R2 B' F2 U2 L2 U2 F U2 D2 F' Rw2 Uw'
*5. *F' R' F2 L' B2 R B L2 R2 F' L2 U F D' F L2 U D' B D2 Rw Uw2
*6. *D' R L' F R U' F' U' D2 L' R' F2 L U' D2 L B2 U2 D Fw Uw
*7. *D B R2 F' U2 D F' R U' D' R2 B2 U' L U' D2 B2 L B F' D Rw2 Uw2
*8. *F D R' D U2 F' L2 B2 U2 F' U' B' U2 B L2 F' R2 U D Fw Uw'
*9. *U2 R U2 D2 L' B2 U L U' F2 R2 B' F' U2 D' B U2 F' U' L' B' Rw' Uw'
*10. *B' F' L D2 L2 F U' L2 U2 B' R' U L2 R' D' B2 F' D' R' Fw' Uw2
*11. *U' D L' F B U2 B' D' B2 L B2 D R' B R F R2 B' F' R' Fw' Uw2
*12. *B2 R U2 F2 B L2 F2 B U' F' B2 L R F' D2 R F2 L B2 Rw' Uw2
*13. *R' F B D F2 L2 R D' R F2 R L2 B' R B D' L2 U D2 Rw2 Uw2
*14. *R2 L B R' F2 L R2 U' L2 B L2 D' R' F2 D' R U' D' L2 B2 L Fw Uw'
*15. *D' R2 L F B R' B' D2 F2 R L2 F' R' D' B2 L2 U L F2 Rw Uw2
*16. *L2 U D' R' D2 B' R2 L' D U' R2 B D U R' U2 L' F2 D2 F2 R Fw' Uw2
*17. *D2 L U2 D' B' R' F2 R2 B U' F U R2 U2 D B2 U' L2 R' U' Rw' Uw
*18. *B2 R L' B R2 D' B2 L U D R2 B' F' L F' L' U' D F2 B Rw' Uw2
*19. *L R B2 F' D' F B' L2 F2 R F' D L' R2 B D' B2 D2 R2 U' Fw' Uw
*20. *B F' U2 B' L F R U F2 U2 R D F D B F' R' L U2 F Rw Uw2
*21. *R B D2 R2 D2 L B' R' U2 B' F' L' F' R' F B2 R' D U' L' B'
*22. *B2 D' F2 U' L2 B2 R' B2 F' R' B2 D2 L D R L B F U2 F' D2 Rw2 Uw2
*23. *L' U L' F L D2 L' U2 B' L D' L U R2 L' B' R' D R L2 Fw Uw'
*24. *F U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 U2 B D B L U L' R B2 D' U2 R' L' F' Rw2 Uw
*25. *U' F2 L2 B' F' U2 L D2 R B' D2 L' U F D2 F2 D F2 L2 U' Rw2 Uw
*26. *F2 L U2 B U' R2 L F U' D2 L' R2 F' B' U2 F' U' F2 L2 Uw
*27. *D2 U R2 U' F' L B F R' U' L2 F L' R U' L' F' R' B R'
*28. *D L' F2 D2 R B' D' F' B' R' B' U L2 R2 F' R' L' U2 L2 B L Fw' Uw
*29. *F' B L2 F B2 L' F' B U2 R U2 L2 U D' R U' D2 F' R Uw
*30. *R' U' B' F L' U R' F2 B2 U' L2 U' F D R2 L2 B2 F' L' U L Fw Uw2
*31. *L D U' F R2 B' F' L' R' B F2 R U2 R2 D L2 R2 F' B2 L2 U' Rw' Uw'
*32. *D U2 B2 R' L' F2 U F2 U' R2 L F R B2 D R' U2 L' R2 Fw' Uw2
*33. *R' U' R2 F R B' L2 D L' D' F L' B F' L' R' U2 F' D2 F Rw Uw'
*34. *U' F2 B R2 U D2 B2 U2 R' B F L U B' U2 F2 D R' D F' B Uw
*35. *L' B2 D U' F R U' F2 U' D2 B D' B F U B' R' L2 U' D' Rw' Uw2
*36. *U2 R2 U2 L2 U L B' F2 R U D2 R2 L D' F2 R' B' U' B2 D Rw2 Uw
*37. *L2 U L U2 R' B U' F B D' U R' B L2 R F L' B F Rw'
*38. *D2 L' U' L2 U' F2 B' R' L U B' D R2 L' D2 F2 U' R B' F'
*39. *F U' B D2 F' B' D2 B R' L' B' D L2 B U B' U F' U2 Rw Uw'
*40. *F' R D2 F2 U R D2 B' F L' R2 U2 B' R' F L' F B' U' L R' Fw' Uw
*41. *D L2 U' F2 B U2 D F' D L U' F' B D F' B2 R' B2 D' Rw' Uw'
*42. *D2 U2 L' U D2 L2 B2 U2 F' R' U2 B R' L2 B R2 U' D' L' D' F Rw Uw'
*43. *L2 D L2 R' B2 F2 D' R2 F' D L2 U2 B2 R2 F U2 R' D' F' B2 Rw' Uw2
*44. *D L' F2 B' D R' D2 F L2 B2 F' D' L' B F2 R2 U L' B2 D' Rw' Uw
*45. *R D' L' B' F' U2 D2 L2 D' R2 U2 D' R' F' L U' D2 F' U2 Fw Uw
*46. *R2 D2 L2 D F B L D' B2 U L2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R' B2 R' D U Rw
*47. *R2 B2 F R' U' L B L B2 U2 B F' R2 F B2 U' L2 F' R D' F Rw Uw2
*48. *U R2 F B U2 F B2 U2 D' L D' B R F D U2 R' D2 L2 U Rw Uw
*49. *D L2 D' B L R' U D' L' B' F' U' F L' F' R' F' U R'
*50. *L' F U2 B L2 B L' B' D2 F D F2 R D R' L B U' F2 U' R2 Fw Uw2
*51. *U R F U R F L' D2 R U R' B R2 B L2 D2 B' L2 F' D Fw' Uw2
*52. *D' U' F2 R' L F2 D2 B' D2 L2 R B L2 D F D2 F U2 L2 Fw' Uw
*53. *D2 R U D' B' R' D R D' R2 D L F2 L' B' U' R2 U2 D R2 B' Rw' Uw
*54. *R B' F2 R' L2 U2 F R2 U' R' D' L2 D2 B2 U' B2 L2 R' U' B2 L' Fw' Uw2
*55. *R2 L F B2 L R' U' B' L U2 F2 D2 L' R D U2 F' L' D U' B2 Rw2 Uw
*56. *F R U' R B' U2 F B R U' B' R' B2 U' R L U B' U'
*57. *D' B R' L2 D' U L' B2 F R B2 D2 B L D B R' L2 U' R2 L
*58. *B' U' R' U2 L2 D B2 D' R B2 R2 U' F' B L' R2 D R' F2 U' Rw' Uw'
*59. *R' D2 F U L2 D' B U2 L F B' D B' U2 L U L F U2 B' Rw Uw
*60. *U L2 D U2 L D' F U2 B' F' L' D' U F2 B D2 L' B' L2 D2 Rw' Uw'
*61. *U' F B L B' D F' U R2 F2 U R L2 F2 B' U R' D F' R Fw' Uw'
*62. *D2 B2 F' L B L' D2 U' B2 D2 B2 R F2 R' L U2 L' U' R' B2 Rw Uw2
*63. *D' F R F L D' B2 R2 B' F2 U2 B' D2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' R U Fw' Uw2
*64. *B2 D L2 U2 D R2 F' L' D B R2 D2 L2 R' B' R' F' L U Rw2 Uw
*65. *L U' R' L' B2 L2 D B' L' U B R2 L U2 F' R' D L2 U2 Rw' Uw
*66. *U B' U2 L2 B' R B' L R F' R F' D' F2 B D L' D' L2 Fw' Uw
*67. *U2 R' U2 R2 L B U D L' B2 L2 B' R F D F' U' L B F' Rw Uw2
*68. *R F' U2 D' B2 L' F2 B D2 F B2 R F' U' D2 L2 D' R L2 Fw'
*69. *D' F U D F' U B2 U2 D' R2 U B L2 R' F D F' R U Rw' Uw2
*70. *F2 D B' U2 L' B' R U' D F B' L2 B R2 B' U2 D' R U R2 Fw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 L' B' D L U L B D' F' L2 U' B2 D F2 D2 R2 D F2
*2. *R' F2 U2 R U2 L2 D2 R D2 U2 L' U R2 U L' F U2 L2 F U' F
*3. *L' D2 L B2 U2 L' U2 L2 R' D2 B2 U L D2 U R D' B' R2 D2 L
*4. *B2 U2 L2 U L2 D F2 L2 R2 D' F2 R U2 L U B D' L2 D' R' U'
*5. *B2 R2 D R2 B2 D F2 L2 F2 U B' D' B' L2 B' L' F' D2 U' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U2 B D2 B L2 B' L2 B2 R2 B' L' U' B2 D' F D2 L2 U' L B'
*2. *L U2 R U2 L U2 R' B2 L' D2 L D' B D2 R' D2 L' U' L' B' F2
*3. *F2 U2 R2 D R2 B2 R2 B2 R2 D R' F L2 U F U2 L B U R
*4. *D2 B R2 F' D2 R2 F2 L2 F D2 B2 L' U' L' R2 D' R' U' R2 D' L2
*5. *F2 B' R B2 D' B2 U2 R U R2 F2 R2 F U2 F D2 B2 R2 L2 F'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B2 D' B2 L2 U F2 D' L2 D2 F2 U F R2 B' D2 L' D R' D2 U2 R
*2. *R2 F2 U' R2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' B2 R U2 F R' D U R D' F
*3. *D' L2 B2 D' U' B2 R2 D' B2 D' L' F' D L' U2 B2 L U' B F2
*4. *R2 F2 R2 U R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' F2 R' B D2 U2 L B2 R U B'
*5. *B2 F2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 D2 L' R D B' R U L2 F D' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 D' B2 R2 D2 U' B2 D F2 U' L2 B R D B2 L' F R U' F' U R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D F' U2 L U2 R F2 D' L' B' U D2 F2 R2 D2 L2 D2 F2 D2 F L2 F2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F U2 L2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 B U2 B F' U R2 D F R' U2 F' L2 U F R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U2 R' F' R F' U2 F'
*3. *R2 U2 B2 L2 D' L2 R2 D L2 B2 D' B U2 L' R U2 F U2 L F L2
*4. *L Rw2 D U2 L' U L2 D2 Uw U2 B F' L' Rw' D U F Uw F Uw R2 F' R2 Uw L B2 Fw' L2 F2 Rw D2 F U' L2 D' Fw D2 Uw U2 F'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *U' F R2 F U2 F R2 U' F
*3. *L2 B2 R2 D2 B' U2 B' R2 B L2 F U' L2 D B R2 D2 L F2 R'
*4. *F' Rw2 R' B F Uw' R' Uw' Fw2 D' Rw Fw' Rw2 D2 F2 Rw B L' B' Fw' Uw' U' L' Rw2 R2 D Uw' Fw Uw' U' B Rw' B F U2 R2 B U2 B' L'
*5. *B2 R Fw' U2 B2 Dw2 Uw' B' U R2 Dw2 L2 Dw U2 Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 R F D B D' R' F L' D2 Rw D2 Uw U F' U2 Lw2 Rw' R Bw' Fw2 L2 F2 U2 F Dw2 Lw2 Rw2 Fw2 D' U F2 Lw R2 D' R2 D2 Rw Dw' Rw2 D2 Dw' Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *F R' F R' U2 R F2 U' R
*3. *R2 U2 F2 U F2 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 D2 R' B' L D' F' D' B' R B' F'
*4. *Uw F Uw2 L2 B2 F2 D B Uw' F' Uw' L2 U Fw2 F U' Fw2 D2 U2 B Fw2 D' Rw2 B2 R D2 B2 L Fw' R' Uw U' Rw' R2 B2 Rw R2 D' U Fw
*5. *Fw D' Bw Rw' B Bw Fw' Dw2 U' Lw Bw' L2 R' B' Bw2 D' Uw' B2 Fw Dw L2 Lw F Dw' Bw L2 Uw' R' F2 Lw2 Uw L2 B' Fw Uw B' F R Bw2 F Dw Uw' Bw2 L' Dw' L R' Fw' U Lw2 R Uw Lw2 Bw F2 Dw2 Uw' Bw' L2 Fw2
*6. *3F2 2F2 L2 2R' B 3F' 3R' D 2L' 2B' 2L' F D U2 2L' 3R2 2R2 2F' D' 2D2 2B 3F' 3R 2F2 R' 2U 2L' 2U F2 R B2 3F' 2F D' 3U2 2L U 2F 2U2 2F D2 L 3U2 R' 2U2 2R2 2B' 2L' 3U' 2U2 R 3U 2F2 F D2 3F U' 2F2 2R' D' 2D' B' 2U R 2U2 2F' F' L 2B' F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *U2 R' U' R' F U2 R' F
*3. *F2 L' F2 U2 R' D2 F2 D2 L2 B2 R' D U2 F' D' B2 F' R' F
*4. *Rw B' Fw Uw' R Fw Uw2 U' L' Uw2 B' D2 Rw D Fw2 L2 Rw F' R B2 Fw L Uw' B2 D2 B U2 B2 Fw2 Rw Fw' F' Rw B' Uw2 Fw2 Rw2 R' Uw2 U
*5. *U2 Lw Rw2 F' U2 Lw2 Dw2 R' U F Uw2 Rw Fw L Fw L2 F' D' Lw' R Dw' Uw2 Fw2 L B' Bw2 F2 Lw' B2 Uw' Lw2 D Uw2 R' Bw' Rw B' Dw2 Bw' D' Fw Dw2 B Rw2 Dw' B2 Uw' Rw U F' L R Fw' Rw R2 Dw B' F' Dw' U2
*6. *2F 2D2 3F 2L2 2R' U' 3F2 F2 3U2 3R2 F' D' 3F2 U2 2B F2 2L' 3U2 B 2L2 B' 2F 2U' 2B' 2R2 B2 D U R 3F 2L 3R B' F D2 3U2 2B D' 3F' 3R 2U U 3R2 B' D2 3R2 B' 3F 2F2 D' 2D2 2U2 L' 3F2 2F2 R D' B 2F' F' U2 2B' 2L' 3R' 2F 2D' B 2F' D2 2D'
*7. *2B2 2R 3B 3U2 2U2 B' 2L' 3L 3R2 2R 2U' 2B2 3R U R' D 2F2 3R 2R 3F' R2 3U' 2R2 2F' 3L2 3R2 2D2 3D' 3U2 2L 2D2 U' 2B2 2L' 3B' 3F L' 2D' 2L' D2 U 2L' 2R' D' 3F' 2U 2B 2R 2F' 3D2 B2 2L 3L' 2B 2D2 L' D 2L 2B' 2F' 2R' F' 2U' L' 3L' 2D' F 3R2 B' 3L' 2B F 3L 2B L' 3D2 2U' 2B2 3B 2D' 3L' 2B' 3D 2U2 B' 3F' 3R2 U2 3B L' 3L' F' D' 3R2 R2 3U' 2U2 3R 2D' 3B2

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR3- DL2- UL2+ U2+ R1+ D5+ L3- ALL6+ y2 U6+ R1- D3+ L2- ALL2+ UR DL 
*2. *UR4+ DR5+ DL3- UL6+ U4+ R3+ D2- L0+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R4+ D0+ L2- ALL5- DL UL 
*3. *UR1- DR2- DL6+ UL4- U0+ R3+ D3+ L5+ ALL6+ y2 U5+ R3+ D3+ L5- ALL1+ DR 
*4. *UR0+ DR4- DL5+ UL3- U5- R2+ D5+ L2+ ALL5+ y2 U6+ R5+ D2- L5+ ALL2+ 
*5. *UR2+ DR0+ DL0+ UL6+ U1- R4+ D1+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D5+ L5- ALL3- DR DL 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *B L R B' R L B L' r b u
*2. *R' L U' R U L' R' B' r b u'
*3. *U B L R' B' R' L B U' l' r' b' u'
*4. *U B' L B' U' R L' B' U l' r' b'
*5. *U R B U' L B' R' U' r u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, 4) / (-4, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 4) / (-1, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (0, 3) / (4, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-1, 5) / (1, 4) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (-2, -4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (0, 3) / (0, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (3, 0) /
*4. *(-2, 0) / (6, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -4) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 3) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
*5. *(-3, 2) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (6, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-2, -2)

*Skewb*
*1. *R U R' B R' B L' R L R U'
*2. *B R L U B R L B R' B' U
*3. *L R B' U' L' R U L' U' B R'
*4. *U R B U R' U L U B L U
*5. *R B L' U B R U R U L' R'

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*2. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U
*4. * R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 F' U F' U F2 R U'
*3. *F2 B2 U' R2 L' F R L' B U2 B2 D' F2 R2 F2 U' R2 U L2 U
*4. *R' B2 Uw U2 B2 L' R B Fw2 L R U' B2 R Fw2 D2 Rw F' U R' Fw' F' Uw U F U' L2 F' L' Rw R Uw2 F' D2 R U L B' Fw' L'
*5. *Fw2 Lw2 Fw' L' D2 Rw R2 Fw' L' B Fw2 F2 Rw D Dw' Lw2 U' L R D2 F' L Uw' Bw Dw2 Uw' R B Dw U' R2 Dw B2 D Lw2 U Bw' Dw2 B F Lw' B2 Lw' Rw' R Uw' Bw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 U2 Bw' Dw' Lw2 D2 B F' L' Lw' Fw2
*OH. *D' B2 L2 U2 B2 D' L2 F2 R2 U R2 B L' B2 D B2 D B L F R
*Clock. *UR2+ DR3- DL3+ UL3- U1+ R2+ D4+ L2- ALL0+ y2 U3- R4+ D1+ L0+ ALL6+ UR DR UL 
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *U' R' B L' R' B' L' B' L' l r b u'
*Square-1. *(0, -1) / (6, 3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 0) / (0, 5) / (-4, 0) / (0, 3)
*Skewb. *U L B R' L U L B U R L

*Redi Cube*
*1. *L l b' B' R l' r' R B' F' L B' R B L R
*2. *L B' l' f' F' r' R' b' f' r R' F' L' R' F L R' B
*3. *L l L' F' R' B l r' b' R' B' L' B' R' B' F' R'
*4. *B F' L f F' r' f l B L' F' R' B' F' L' B' F'
*5. *B R' B L' b' l b r b R F L' F' L' B L' B R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *Uw U L Bw' L Rw' R Lw U R' B' Uw Rw Bw Lw Bw Uw' Lw' Rw u r'
*2. *Rw' L R Lw' Rw' Bw' L B' Uw' R Rw Lw Bw Lw Rw Uw Rw' u r'
*3. *Uw Bw L' R' Bw' B' Rw' Uw' U' Rw' L B Lw' Bw Lw' Uw Lw Uw Lw u l b
*4. *U' L Uw R Bw B Uw' L' Bw U Bw Uw' Lw' Rw Lw Bw' Rw' Bw u' r' b
*5. *Uw' Rw' B Lw' U Rw U R' B' Uw Bw Lw Bw' Lw Bw Uw u' r' b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R3 U L2 D L U R D2 L U R2 U L2 D R2 D R D L2 U R D L2 U R U R D R U L D2 R U3 L D R D L D L2 U2
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U L D R2 U L D3 L U3 R D2 R U R D L D R U L U R U L D R D L U L2 D R U R2 U L
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D2 L2 U2 R U R D2 L U2 R D R D L D L2 U3 R2 D R D2 L2 U2 R D R D L2 U L U R D R U L D L U2 R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 D R U2 L3 D R D2 R U R U L U L D2 R U2 L D L D R D L U R D R U R U2 L3 D R D R U L U R D R D2 L2 U L D R2 U
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R U R D L U R2 D2 L3 U R D2 L U2 R2 U R D2 L U2 L D2 R D L U

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F D F2 L2 U2 R2 D' L2 U F2 D B2 U' L B F2 L U2 F2 D L2 B L2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F B2 D2 B' L2 U2 F' D2 B2 R2 F2 U' L' B D2 R D' L D2 R D R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R2 D2 U' L2 U R2 U' R2 F2 U L U R' B D' L U F L' D' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F R B' U B2 U' L' D' L D2 F D2 F2 R F2 B2 U2 R D2 L' U2 D2 R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 L2 D' F2 U F2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 R B' F' D' F' L R2 U' B D R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F2 U2 L2 R2 D' R2 U' F2 U' R2 D' L' F D2 R2 U F2 D L' R' F
*2. *B D' R F R U' R' B' D B2 U2 R' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 R' D2 L'
*3. *L2 B L F' U L D2 L' F D' B2 L2 U F2 D2 F2 U' R2 U'
*4. *R2 U2 R' F2 D L2 U2 B L D2 F R2 B U2 B2 D2 R2 B' U2 B
*5. *L2 F2 U R2 D' B2 U2 B2 R2 D' F D' R B' L R U' F' D2 L2 R2

*Curvy Copter*
*1. *UR UB UR UL UB UR UB UL UF UR UF UR UB UL LB UL LB RF UR UF UR UF UL UB UR UF RF RB UR UB UL RB UR UB RB LF UL UF UR DL LB DL DR RB DB DR DB RB UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- LB DB RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LF LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DL DF UR- DF- RF UR+ DF+ UR UR+2 RF UR-2 RB+ DF+ DR DF+2 DL+ DF-
*2. *UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UF UR UF UB UR UF UB UL RF UR UB UL LB RF UF UR UL UF UR UB UR UL RB UR UB UL LF UF UL UF UB UL RB UR UB DR DB DF RF DR RB DF RF UR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- UL- RF- UF UL+ RF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- LB UL+ UB LF UL+2 RB DR-2 DB LB+ DR+
*3. *UR UL UF UR UB UR UF UL UF UB UR UB UL UF UL RF UF UL UB LB UL UB LB UL UF UB UL RF UF RB UR UF UL UF UR LB RB LF UL UF UB UR UB LF DB LB UL RB DF UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- LF RF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ RF UF+2 DB LB+2 UB+2 DR+2 RB+ UB+ UF- RB DR+
*4. *UB UL UF UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UF RF UR UF UB UL UB LB RF UF UR UB RF UR UF RB UR UF UL LB UB RB LF UL UF UB LF UF UR UB LB DB DL DF LF UL LB DB DL DR UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DL DB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR LF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF DF UB+2 RB UB-2 LB-2 UL LB+ DR-2 RF+2 DR+2
*5. *UF UB UL UF UR UF UR UL UF UL UF UB UL LB RF UR UB UL UB RF UF UR UF UL UF LB RF RB UR UF UL UB UR RB LF UF UR UB UR LF UF UL UF DB DR DF RF UR RB UB LB DR UF- RB- UR UF+ RB+ UB+ RF+ UR UB- RF- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR LF UB+2 UL UB+ RF+ UR+


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 20, 2020)

Results for week 42: Congratulations to ichcubegerne, OriginalUsername, and BradenTheMagician!

*2x2x2*(114)
1.  1.22 Legomanz
2.  1.34 JoaquinRuenes
3.  1.49 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  1.52 MLGCubez
5.  1.53 GAN CUBER
6.  1.62 Khairur Rachim
7.  1.69 ExultantCarn
8.  1.78 OriginalUsername
9.  1.86 Cubing Forever
10.  2.07 JoXCuber
11.  2.09 aidenkimm
12.  2.21 TipsterTrickster
13.  2.37 NathanaelCubes
14.  2.64 Luke Garrett
15.  2.71 Alex Niedland
16.  2.74 cuberkid10
17.  2.90 Logan2017DAYR01
18.  2.94 Dylab is nub
19.  2.95 Kylegadj
20.  3.01 quing
21.  3.08 Dream Cubing
22.  3.13 Sjviray
23.  3.16 Christopher Fandrich
23.  3.16 tJardigradHe
25.  3.23 mihnea3000
26.  3.29 VJW
27.  3.33 ichcubegerne
28.  3.38 BMcCl1
29.  3.43 João Vinicius
30.  3.49 Dylan Swarts
31.  3.52 kaden D.
32.  3.58 sigalig
32.  3.58 BraydenTheCuber
32.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
35.  3.69 DGCubes
36.  3.73 fun at the joy
37.  3.74 oliver sitja sichel
38.  3.77 NewoMinx
39.  3.78 Fred Lang
40.  3.89 wearephamily1719
41.  3.92 Mattia Pasquini
42.  3.93 Pratyush Manas
43.  3.95 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
43.  3.95 trangium
45.  4.00 abhijat
46.  4.15 Sub1Hour
47.  4.18 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  4.18 Parke187
49.  4.26 MattP98
50.  4.29 aarush vasanadu
51.  4.31 lumes2121
52.  4.33 Ianwubby
52.  4.33 50ph14
54.  4.34 Chris Van Der Brink
54.  4.34 [email protected]
56.  4.37 Triangles_are_cubers
56.  4.37 d2polld
58.  4.38 loffy
59.  4.40 Aadil ali
60.  4.41 FaLoL
61.  4.47 Vester2004
62.  4.58 Thecubingcuber347
63.  4.62 abunickabhi
63.  4.62 tobiaz
65.  4.65 mm15
66.  4.68 BenChristman1
67.  4.69 oliverpallo
68.  4.71 Brayden Gilland
69.  4.80 Jam88
70.  4.81 turtwig
71.  4.93 topppits
72.  4.95 swankfukinc
73.  4.96 breadears
74.  5.15 qT Tp
75.  5.19 dhafin
76.  5.47 Raymos Castillo
76.  5.47 cheaj99
78.  5.52 anna4f
79.  5.66 LittleLumos
79.  5.66 Glomnipotent
81.  5.73 skewby_cuber
82.  6.00 John Benwell
83.  6.02 White KB
84.  6.18 Caleb Rogers
85.  6.19 TheSlykrCubr
85.  6.19 sl0wcuber
87.  6.23 Lewis
88.  6.26 nevinscph
89.  6.60 PingPongCuber
89.  6.60 Liam Wadek
91.  6.64 Thelegend12
92.  6.79 Ajm1000
93.  6.95 YaleZ1023
94.  6.97 Skewb_Cube
95.  7.27 Mike Hughey
96.  7.53 MarkA64
97.  7.87 TheEpicCuber
98.  7.89 Jrg
99.  8.10 HippieCuber
100.  8.54 Rubika-37-021204
101.  8.67 Sitina
102.  8.80 freshcuber.de
103.  9.16 David Reid
104.  9.19 One Wheel
105.  10.36 Jacck
106.  10.51 Theo1409
107.  11.07 KyleTheCuber
108.  14.00 hebscody
109.  17.85 MatsBergsten
110.  19.26 Joshua smith the cuber
111.  24.68 pineapple cuber luca V
112.  27.66 Keith The Cuber
113.  27.68 pineapplecuber
114.  DNF sporteisvogel


*3x3x3*(140)
1.  6.71 Luke Garrett
2.  7.32 Pranav Gadge
3.  7.34 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.45 OriginalUsername
5.  7.78 ExultantCarn
6.  7.90 MLGCubez
7.  8.21 thecubingwizard
8.  8.28 tJardigradHe
9.  8.35 Legomanz
10.  8.36 Alex Niedland
11.  8.48 Charles Jerome
12.  8.57 Christopher Fandrich
13.  8.69 cuberkid10
14.  8.73 NewoMinx
15.  8.76 Heewon Seo
16.  9.00 Sjviray
17.  9.31 BradenTheMagician
18.  9.33 JoaquinRuenes
19.  9.35 Samuel Kevin
20.  9.45 AidanNoogie
21.  9.60 NathanaelCubes
22.  9.87 mihnea3000
23.  9.88 Kylegadj
24.  9.98 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  10.05 turtwig
26.  10.08 Dream Cubing
27.  10.10 aidenkimm
27.  10.10 Dylab is nub
29.  10.12 BraydenTheCuber
30.  10.31 JoXCuber
31.  10.51 DGCubes
32.  10.53 fun at the joy
33.  10.68 Keenan Johnson
34.  10.75 BMcCl1
35.  10.77 oliver sitja sichel
36.  10.90 ichcubegerne
37.  10.97 FaLoL
38.  11.07 MCuber
39.  11.08 Fred Lang
40.  11.09 Parke187
41.  11.28 Jam88
42.  11.33 Rafaello
43.  11.42 wearephamily1719
44.  11.53 Cubing5life
45.  11.58 d2polld
46.  11.65 skewby_cuber
47.  11.68 abunickabhi
48.  11.72 20luky3
49.  11.89 Utkarsh Ashar
50.  12.11 Keroma12
50.  12.11 abhijat
50.  12.11 VJW
53.  12.12 ican97
54.  12.16 Sub1Hour
55.  12.19 MattP98
56.  12.20 joshsailscga
57.  12.27 Ianwubby
58.  12.34 lumes2121
59.  12.66 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
60.  12.67 Raymos Castillo
61.  12.70 Glomnipotent
62.  12.80 quing
63.  12.84 mm15
64.  12.87 trangium
65.  12.91 sigalig
66.  13.05 João Vinicius
67.  13.16 Dylan Swarts
67.  13.16 jake.levine
69.  13.25 aarush vasanadu
70.  13.28 Mattia Pasquini
71.  13.50 FishyIshy
72.  13.63 Chris Van Der Brink
73.  14.05 Aadil ali
74.  14.09 xyzzy
75.  14.23 [email protected]
76.  14.43 PingPongCuber
76.  14.43 Brady
78.  14.44 nevinscph
79.  14.49 cheaj99
80.  14.62 breadears
81.  15.43 Skewb_Cube
82.  15.48 Brayden Gilland
83.  15.54 riffch
84.  15.67 Cubing Forever
85.  16.10 thatkid
86.  16.28 Petri Krzywacki
87.  16.50 bennettstouder
88.  16.58 BenChristman1
89.  16.67 qT Tp
90.  16.68 swankfukinc
91.  16.70 topppits
92.  16.73 50ph14
93.  16.86 sl0wcuber
94.  17.05 revaldoah
95.  17.06 MarkA64
96.  17.17 dhafin
97.  17.25 Hunter Eric Deardurff
98.  17.54 Pratyush Manas
99.  17.57 Liam Wadek
100.  17.59 Triangles_are_cubers
101.  17.91 kaden D.
102.  18.02 oliverpallo
103.  18.47 anna4f
104.  18.53 John Benwell
105.  18.99 TheSlykrCubr
106.  19.30 LittleLumos
107.  19.50 riovqn
108.  19.57 YaleZ1023
109.  19.73 UnknownCanvas
109.  19.73 Thelegend12
111.  19.83 Ajm1000
112.  20.04 Vester2004
113.  20.52 loffy
114.  21.52 Lewis
115.  21.81 Mike Hughey
116.  22.16 Jrg
117.  22.29 White KB
118.  22.76 filmip
119.  22.85 One Wheel
120.  23.59 HippieCuber
121.  24.51 Theo1409
122.  24.96 sporteisvogel
123.  25.17 GAN CUBER
124.  25.69 swburk
125.  26.99 TheEpicCuber
126.  27.61 freshcuber.de
127.  28.03 Rubika-37-021204
128.  31.70 Jacck
129.  32.98 Alvin
130.  35.54 Simeon Scheepers
131.  35.69 David Reid
132.  36.19 MatsBergsten
133.  36.68 KyleTheCuber
134.  39.13 Caleb Rogers
135.  41.55 hebscody
136.  56.49 pineapple cuber luca V
137.  1:05.74 Joshua smith the cuber
138.  1:10.55 delta76
139.  1:20.96 C Perm
140.  1:21.70 Keith The Cuber


*4x4x4*(81)
1.  31.70 Dream Cubing
2.  31.76 OriginalUsername
3.  31.89 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  32.64 Khairur Rachim
5.  33.17 Heewon Seo
6.  35.15 ichcubegerne
7.  36.82 NewoMinx
8.  37.49 JoXCuber
9.  38.21 abhijat
10.  40.82 Logan2017DAYR01
11.  41.31 sigalig
12.  41.41 FaLoL
13.  41.71 BradenTheMagician
14.  43.77 joshsailscga
15.  44.14 João Vinicius
16.  44.73 quing
17.  44.75 MattP98
18.  44.87 abunickabhi
19.  46.20 Raymos Castillo
20.  46.23 Fred Lang
21.  46.78 turtwig
22.  47.92 wearephamily1719
23.  47.94 Keenan Johnson
24.  48.38 DGCubes
25.  48.48 xyzzy
26.  48.87 jake.levine
27.  48.92 BMcCl1
28.  49.74 Jam88
29.  50.26 nevinscph
30.  50.66 Dylan Swarts
31.  51.46 Parke187
32.  51.91 Christopher Fandrich
33.  52.25 Ianwubby
34.  52.65 aarush vasanadu
35.  52.66 Sub1Hour
36.  52.69 Cubing Forever
37.  52.78 lumes2121
38.  52.87 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
39.  52.97 BraydenTheCuber
40.  52.99 Liam Wadek
41.  53.08 mm15
42.  53.44 thatkid
43.  53.58 NathanaelCubes
44.  53.69 John Benwell
45.  53.94 swankfukinc
46.  54.66 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  55.60 Rollercoasterben
48.  56.14 Kylegadj
49.  56.48 UnknownCanvas
50.  57.74 skewby_cuber
51.  58.01 Chris Van Der Brink
52.  58.14 Brayden Gilland
53.  1:00.07 [email protected]
54.  1:00.96 revaldoah
55.  1:01.65 LittleLumos
56.  1:01.87 qT Tp
57.  1:03.40 breadears
58.  1:09.24 loffy
59.  1:10.33 Triangles_are_cubers
60.  1:12.04 One Wheel
61.  1:15.34 Petri Krzywacki
62.  1:15.59 BenChristman1
63.  1:17.18 filmip
64.  1:27.60 Mike Hughey
65.  1:30.93 Jrg
66.  1:32.02 sporteisvogel
67.  1:34.40 Skewb_Cube
68.  1:39.68 freshcuber.de
69.  1:39.87 anna4f
70.  1:43.35 Lewis
71.  1:43.63 Rubika-37-021204
72.  1:50.96 Jacck
73.  1:53.59 TheEpicCuber
74.  1:59.63 Theo1409
75.  2:06.98 HippieCuber
76.  2:07.95 MarkA64
77.  2:14.22 MatsBergsten
78.  2:39.64 David Reid
79.  DNF MCuber
79.  DNF nico_german_cuber
79.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*5x5x5*(57)
1.  57.60 OriginalUsername
2.  1:01.41 Dream Cubing
3.  1:03.42 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  1:06.05 ichcubegerne
5.  1:06.40 FaLoL
6.  1:09.91 JoXCuber
7.  1:13.08 sigalig
8.  1:17.40 abhijat
9.  1:19.33 João Vinicius
10.  1:22.67 nevinscph
11.  1:22.82 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:24.27 jake.levine
13.  1:25.36 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:25.48 quing
15.  1:26.59 abunickabhi
16.  1:27.29 Keroma12
17.  1:27.34 xyzzy
18.  1:28.17 Logan2017DAYR01
19.  1:29.85 Fred Lang
20.  1:30.40 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
21.  1:30.82 Christopher Fandrich
22.  1:33.49 joshsailscga
23.  1:34.25 VJW
24.  1:37.26 Ianwubby
25.  1:38.09 Chris Van Der Brink
26.  1:40.37 Sub1Hour
27.  1:40.40 MattP98
28.  1:41.27 mm15
29.  1:42.50 skewby_cuber
30.  1:42.72 BMcCl1
31.  1:43.53 swankfukinc
32.  1:46.61 [email protected]
33.  1:47.38 Liam Wadek
34.  1:49.81 Parke187
35.  1:50.36 Glomnipotent
36.  1:51.38 sl0wcuber
37.  1:59.32 breadears
38.  2:01.96 LittleLumos
39.  2:02.15 John Benwell
40.  2:04.81 thatkid
41.  2:09.59 One Wheel
42.  2:15.78 filmip
43.  2:26.02 revaldoah
44.  2:28.34 Lewis
45.  2:31.32 Mike Hughey
46.  2:35.71 BenChristman1
47.  2:35.78 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:42.92 Jrg
49.  2:44.70 Rubika-37-021204
50.  2:48.06 sporteisvogel
51.  2:50.32 Jacck
52.  3:29.83 aarush vasanadu
53.  3:59.38 MatsBergsten
54.  5:01.37 David Reid
55.  DNF MCuber
55.  DNF Rollercoasterben
55.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(33)
1.  1:45.97 Dream Cubing
2.  1:54.35 JoXCuber
3.  1:58.34 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:00.64 FaLoL
5.  2:12.55 sigalig
6.  2:20.26 Keroma12
7.  2:24.42 João Vinicius
8.  2:35.91 nevinscph
9.  2:37.35 jake.levine
10.  2:39.04 xyzzy
11.  2:43.81 quing
12.  2:49.05 BradenTheMagician
13.  2:51.14 Raymos Castillo
14.  2:51.46 Sub1Hour
15.  2:51.63 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
16.  2:57.79 abunickabhi
17.  3:03.96 MattP98
18.  3:05.30 Ianwubby
19.  3:05.80 VJW
20.  3:20.51 Liam Wadek
21.  3:27.98 swankfukinc
22.  3:48.98 breadears
23.  3:55.62 One Wheel
24.  4:49.77 BenChristman1
25.  4:56.01 Rubika-37-021204
26.  5:05.80 Jrg
27.  5:09.70 Lewis
28.  5:27.63 Jacck
29.  5:42.92 sporteisvogel
30.  5:54.87 freshcuber.de
31.  DNF NewoMinx
31.  DNF BraydenTheCuber
31.  DNF MatsBergsten


*7x7x7*(19)
1.  3:01.59 ichcubegerne
2.  3:39.77 nevinscph
3.  3:44.79 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:08.04 fun at the joy
5.  4:24.26 abunickabhi
6.  4:45.44 swankfukinc
7.  4:45.67 Ianwubby
8.  4:50.94 Raymos Castillo
9.  5:23.86 VJW
10.  6:44.29 breadears
11.  7:30.93 Jrg
12.  7:33.47 Rubika-37-021204
13.  7:48.86 Lewis
14.  7:55.51 BenChristman1
15.  8:21.23 sporteisvogel
16.  8:36.09 thomas.sch
17.  DNF quing
17.  DNF Hunter Eric Deardurff
17.  DNF MatsBergsten


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(32)
1.  3.84 Cubing Forever
2.  4.48 Khairur Rachim
3.  5.43 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  5.49 JoXCuber
5.  6.61 Charles Jerome
6.  8.39 Christopher Fandrich
7.  8.78 turtwig
8.  9.10 OriginalUsername
9.  9.11 Jam88
10.  10.42 TipsterTrickster
11.  11.34 sigalig
12.  11.41 MLGCubez
13.  14.47 abunickabhi
14.  15.47 kaden D.
15.  17.70 ichcubegerne
16.  21.75 BraydenTheCuber
17.  23.69 MattP98
18.  27.72 Mike Hughey
19.  34.39 nevinscph
20.  36.87 skewby_cuber
21.  45.79 aarush vasanadu
22.  52.95 qT Tp
23.  54.78 LittleLumos
24.  56.08 MatsBergsten
25.  1:01.02 Jacck
26.  1:02.09 quing
27.  1:20.16 Pratyush Manas
28.  1:24.35 Rubika-37-021204
29.  1:43.84 sl0wcuber
30.  2:05.90 White KB
31.  2:37.64 Thelegend12
32.  DNF BenChristman1


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(25)
1.  18.19 elliottk_
2.  20.73 sigalig
3.  30.66 ican97


Spoiler



4.  33.22 Keroma12
5.  43.31 abunickabhi
6.  53.43 MattP98
7.  1:00.78 openseas
8.  1:05.93 revaldoah
9.  1:10.50 nevinscph
10.  1:17.54 skewby_cuber
11.  1:23.01 MatsBergsten
12.  1:24.82 ichcubegerne
13.  1:29.98 Cubing Forever
14.  1:31.34 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:57.40 Mike Hughey
16.  2:38.75 Jacck
17.  2:39.82 João Vinicius
18.  2:44.48 filmip
19.  2:44.93 LittleLumos
20.  5:47.19 Rubika-37-021204
21.  6:00.50 anna4f
22.  8:37.15 freshcuber.de
23.  DNF kaden D.
23.  DNF joshsailscga
23.  DNF BenChristman1


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(10)
1.  1:42.65 sigalig
2.  4:15.83 Keroma12
3.  4:52.94 nevinscph


Spoiler



4.  7:07.46 Jacck
5.  9:15.37 MatsBergsten
6.  9:24.48 LittleLumos
7.  48:49.00 Cubing Forever
8.  DNF abunickabhi
8.  DNF openseas
8.  DNF filmip


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(6)
1.  3:24.22 sigalig
2.  18:11.56 Jacck
3.  DNF abunickabhi
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF LittleLumos
3.  DNF nevinscph

*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF abunickabhi
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(7)
1.  27/32 56:25 Keroma12
2.  5/5 23:12 MatsBergsten
3.  4/4 6:41 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  2/2 1:48 abunickabhi
5.  3/4 15:57 Jacck
6.  3/4 23:54 filmip
7.  3/5 14:05 openseas


*3x3x3 one-handed*(84)
1.  11.60 Khairur Rachim
2.  11.65 Pranav Gadge
3.  12.83 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  13.04 NathanaelCubes
5.  13.15 MLGCubez
6.  13.23 tJardigradHe
7.  14.13 GenTheThief
8.  14.57 Charles Jerome
9.  15.65 Alex Niedland
10.  16.36 Dylab is nub
11.  16.67 cuberkid10
12.  16.75 ichcubegerne
13.  16.94 Dream Cubing
14.  18.12 FaLoL
15.  18.17 Kylegadj
16.  19.01 JoXCuber
17.  19.10 turtwig
18.  19.11 Sjviray
19.  19.27 AidanNoogie
20.  19.43 xyzzy
21.  19.62 BradenTheMagician
22.  19.65 MCuber
23.  19.67 quing
24.  19.78 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  19.96 Christopher Fandrich
26.  20.26 fun at the joy
27.  20.78 DGCubes
28.  20.82 RedstoneTim
29.  21.30 Utkarsh Ashar
30.  21.41 Parke187
31.  21.46 aidenkimm
32.  21.50 abunickabhi
33.  22.41 Jam88
34.  22.69 joshsailscga
35.  24.13 Rafaello
36.  24.26 skewby_cuber
37.  24.90 revaldoah
38.  24.92 ican97
39.  25.00 lumes2121
40.  25.20 GAN CUBER
41.  25.36 BMcCl1
42.  25.42 sigalig
43.  25.86 BraydenTheCuber
44.  25.92 MattP98
45.  25.98 Ianwubby
46.  26.09 nico_german_cuber
47.  26.36 Glomnipotent
48.  27.26 Raymos Castillo
49.  28.43 aarush vasanadu
50.  29.24 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
51.  30.40 Dylan Swarts
52.  31.50 nevinscph
53.  31.53 Triangles_are_cubers
54.  31.55 swankfukinc
55.  31.68 trangium
56.  32.44 sl0wcuber
57.  33.63 breadears
58.  35.55 Liam Wadek
59.  35.79 Aadil ali
60.  35.97 qT Tp
61.  36.34 BenChristman1
62.  36.83 freshcuber.de
63.  39.93 [email protected]
64.  40.77 riffch
65.  43.11 LittleLumos
66.  44.97 mm15
67.  48.30 Pratyush Manas
68.  48.59 Thelegend12
69.  49.41 One Wheel
70.  51.01 Mike Hughey
71.  51.56 White KB
72.  53.80 TheSlykrCubr
73.  58.14 sporteisvogel
74.  58.80 Jacck
75.  1:03.46 Theo1409
76.  1:07.28 HippieCuber
77.  1:15.29 Cubing Forever
78.  1:16.19 TheEpicCuber
79.  1:21.29 Vester2004
80.  1:23.31 KyleTheCuber
81.  1:28.67 hebscody
82.  1:29.10 Rubika-37-021204
83.  1:40.22 Simeon Scheepers
84.  DNF bennettstouder


*3x3x3 With feet*(6)
1.  32.33 Dylab is nub
2.  33.35 OriginalUsername
3.  1:05.25 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  1:15.24 ichcubegerne
5.  3:05.30 aidenkimm
6.  3:30.27 BenChristman1


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(18)
1.  31.60 fun at the joy
2.  33.48 Cubing Forever
3.  38.03 kaden D.


Spoiler



4.  38.99 ichcubegerne
5.  1:01.75 BradenTheMagician
6.  1:24.36 Mike Hughey
7.  1:26.62 quing
8.  1:31.27 abunickabhi
9.  1:32.31 riffch
10.  1:33.35 qT Tp
11.  1:33.81 MatsBergsten
12.  1:59.57 openseas
13.  2:03.64 BenChristman1
14.  2:06.87 Jacck
15.  6:47.34 sl0wcuber
16.  DNF White KB
16.  DNF mm15
16.  DNF Mattia Pasquini


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(6)
1.  24.33 (23, 27, 23) Sebastien
2.  DNF (23, DNS, DNS) Mrauo
2.  DNF (47, 39, DNF) riffch
2.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) Logan2017DAYR01
2.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Sjviray
2.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) Cubing Forever

*2-3-4 Relay*(48)
1.  47.29 Khairur Rachim
2.  49.16 OriginalUsername
3.  50.00 FaLoL


Spoiler



4.  51.33 ichcubegerne
5.  51.34 Dream Cubing
6.  52.40 MLGCubez
7.  53.32 Cubing Forever
8.  57.08 fun at the joy
9.  58.92 Charles Jerome
10.  1:00.82 abhijat
11.  1:01.06 BradenTheMagician
12.  1:01.17 Christopher Fandrich
13.  1:02.97 Sub1Hour
14.  1:05.46 DGCubes
15.  1:06.38 Liam Wadek
16.  1:06.75 quing
17.  1:08.58 Ianwubby
18.  1:08.92 abunickabhi
19.  1:12.43 swankfukinc
20.  1:13.96 skewby_cuber
21.  1:15.01 aarush vasanadu
22.  1:15.06 nevinscph
23.  1:15.53 BMcCl1
24.  1:15.97 Raymos Castillo
25.  1:16.01 Parke187
26.  1:16.42 MattP98
27.  1:21.27 lumes2121
28.  1:21.80 mm15
29.  1:22.86 Jam88
30.  1:23.97 [email protected]
31.  1:25.68 Utkarsh Ashar
32.  1:33.48 LittleLumos
33.  1:35.66 BenChristman1
34.  1:37.92 loffy
35.  1:41.34 sl0wcuber
36.  1:42.90 breadears
37.  1:45.79 aidenkimm
38.  2:00.27 Lewis
39.  2:07.41 Mattia Pasquini
40.  2:13.21 Mike Hughey
41.  2:20.83 anna4f
42.  2:21.46 Rubika-37-021204
43.  2:36.98 TheEpicCuber
44.  2:38.19 MarkA64
45.  2:39.80 sporteisvogel
46.  3:07.66 HippieCuber
47.  3:15.42 Jacck
48.  3:27.35 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(30)
1.  1:53.57 OriginalUsername
2.  1:57.90 ichcubegerne
3.  2:10.11 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  2:18.61 BradenTheMagician
5.  2:29.91 nevinscph
6.  2:34.63 Raymos Castillo
7.  2:35.09 Christopher Fandrich
8.  2:37.20 DGCubes
9.  2:41.30 abunickabhi
10.  2:41.83 abhijat
11.  2:55.39 swankfukinc
12.  2:56.30 Ianwubby
13.  2:59.57 BMcCl1
14.  2:59.64 Dream Cubing
15.  3:02.16 mm15
16.  3:04.14 MattP98
17.  3:06.66 Parke187
18.  3:16.31 Utkarsh Ashar
19.  3:27.69 breadears
20.  3:40.85 LittleLumos
21.  4:02.49 BenChristman1
22.  4:09.51 sl0wcuber
23.  4:56.27 aarush vasanadu
24.  5:11.47 Rubika-37-021204
25.  5:16.13 sporteisvogel
26.  5:28.63 Lewis
27.  5:30.40 TheEpicCuber
28.  5:41.77 Jacck
29.  7:31.35 MatsBergsten
30.  8:24.10 HippieCuber


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(11)
1.  4:26.36 ichcubegerne
2.  5:17.43 nevinscph
3.  5:30.81 Raymos Castillo


Spoiler



4.  5:38.06 abunickabhi
5.  6:47.63 swankfukinc
6.  7:27.17 breadears
7.  7:40.27 sl0wcuber
8.  8:35.03 BenChristman1
9.  10:00.41 Rubika-37-021204
10.  10:10.68 Lewis
11.  11:12.30 sporteisvogel


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(12)
1.  7:31.80 ichcubegerne
2.  8:36.93 nevinscph
3.  9:36.38 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  10:21.71 abunickabhi
5.  11:18.19 swankfukinc
6.  11:47.53 Hunter Eric Deardurff
7.  14:09.80 breadears
8.  15:15.11 sl0wcuber
9.  17:20.40 BenChristman1
10.  17:46.13 Rubika-37-021204
11.  17:49.61 Lewis
12.  19:23.34 sporteisvogel


*Clock*(52)
1.  4.33 JChambers13
2.  4.48 TipsterTrickster
3.  4.80 MartinN13


Spoiler



4.  4.98 ElephantCuber
5.  7.05 MattP98
6.  7.28 MLGCubez
7.  7.30 Cubing Forever
8.  7.31 Parke187
9.  7.33 NewoMinx
10.  7.69 vishwasankarcubing
11.  8.08 Liam Wadek
12.  8.14 mrsniffles01
13.  8.18 Luke Garrett
14.  8.52 50ph14
15.  8.64 JoXCuber
16.  8.79 Charles Jerome
17.  9.10 JoaquinRuenes
18.  9.23 OriginalUsername
19.  9.67 tJardigradHe
20.  9.96 fun at the joy
21.  10.16 Raymos Castillo
22.  10.19 Logan2017DAYR01
23.  10.80 [email protected]
24.  10.99 oliverpallo
25.  11.14 Dylab is nub
26.  11.15 FaLoL
27.  11.23 ElyasCubing
28.  11.73 quing
29.  11.76 Triangles_are_cubers
30.  12.16 PingPongCuber
31.  12.17 Sub1Hour
32.  12.30 ichcubegerne
33.  12.96 Chris Van Der Brink
34.  13.13 Fred Lang
35.  14.43 aarush vasanadu
36.  14.91 revaldoah
37.  16.31 White KB
38.  16.71 BenChristman1
39.  16.92 freshcuber.de
40.  18.63 Mike Hughey
41.  18.91 tobiaz
42.  19.09 abunickabhi
43.  19.10 nevinscph
44.  20.94 swankfukinc
45.  21.08 kaden D.
46.  21.21 topppits
47.  23.43 Jacck
48.  23.56 David Reid
49.  44.66 sporteisvogel
50.  1:18.31 MatsBergsten
51.  DNF BradenTheMagician
51.  DNF aidenkimm


*Megaminx*(33)
1.  43.19 NewoMinx
2.  53.35 Khairur Rachim
3.  57.26 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  59.80 MCuber
5.  1:01.52 quing
6.  1:07.43 Raymos Castillo
7.  1:09.41 Fred Lang
8.  1:11.11 FaLoL
9.  1:15.47 turtwig
10.  1:15.77 ichcubegerne
11.  1:20.45 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  1:27.34 Triangles_are_cubers
13.  1:29.53 aidenkimm
14.  1:36.74 abunickabhi
15.  1:36.95 swankfukinc
16.  1:38.11 nevinscph
17.  1:39.28 50ph14
18.  1:39.97 Sub1Hour
19.  1:42.09 skewby_cuber
20.  1:43.19 Liam Wadek
21.  1:52.28 aarush vasanadu
22.  1:56.03 breadears
23.  2:04.19 VJW
24.  2:07.39 Lewis
25.  2:14.41 BenChristman1
26.  3:07.17 HippieCuber
27.  3:09.88 Jacck
28.  3:46.23 freshcuber.de
29.  4:16.04 sporteisvogel
30.  4:37.46 thomas.sch
31.  4:38.93 Rubika-37-021204
32.  DNF Theo1409
32.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Pyraminx*(79)
1.  2.54 MLGCubez
2.  2.61 Dylab is nub
3.  2.64 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2.90 Awder
5.  2.91 50ph14
6.  2.99 Logan2017DAYR01
7.  3.11 DGCubes
8.  3.41 Rafaello
9.  3.54 Charles Jerome
9.  3.54 OriginalUsername
11.  3.58 BradenTheMagician
12.  3.59 ElyasCubing
13.  3.61 Jam88
14.  3.77 TipsterTrickster
15.  3.82 Chris Van Der Brink
16.  3.98 JoaquinRuenes
17.  4.16 João Vinicius
18.  4.26 mihnea3000
19.  4.60 Cubing Forever
20.  4.95 NewoMinx
21.  5.03 Brayden Gilland
22.  5.12 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
23.  5.13 Luke Garrett
24.  5.49 cuberkid10
25.  5.74 Parke187
26.  5.81 Utkarsh Ashar
27.  5.99 BraydenTheCuber
28.  6.08 Christopher Fandrich
29.  6.13 JoXCuber
30.  6.17 ExultantCarn
31.  6.23 wearephamily1719
32.  6.25 quing
33.  6.81 vishwasankarcubing
34.  6.84 fun at the joy
35.  6.85 Liam Wadek
36.  7.10 FaLoL
37.  7.14 VJW
38.  7.22 Raymos Castillo
39.  7.23 [email protected]
40.  7.39 skewby_cuber
41.  7.44 riffch
42.  7.47 Dream Cubing
43.  7.52 kaden D.
44.  7.67 Triangles_are_cubers
45.  7.71 ichcubegerne
46.  7.86 MattP98
47.  7.90 Sub1Hour
48.  8.23 lumes2121
49.  8.24 Lewis
50.  8.62 Fred Lang
51.  8.76 Ianwubby
52.  9.00 nico_german_cuber
53.  9.33 abunickabhi
54.  9.53 PingPongCuber
55.  9.57 qT Tp
56.  9.71 swankfukinc
57.  10.58 BenChristman1
58.  10.66 mm15
59.  10.83 Mike Hughey
60.  12.21 Theo1409
61.  12.31 nevinscph
62.  12.42 GAN CUBER
63.  12.75 BMcCl1
64.  12.87 sporteisvogel
65.  13.27 aarush vasanadu
66.  13.51 hebscody
67.  13.98 Thelegend12
68.  14.26 freshcuber.de
69.  15.40 oliverpallo
70.  16.79 Jacck
71.  18.21 Joshua smith the cuber
72.  18.64 White KB
73.  19.27 sl0wcuber
74.  19.90 Rubika-37-021204
75.  20.75 HippieCuber
76.  20.99 TheEpicCuber
77.  25.49 KyleTheCuber
78.  27.48 MatsBergsten
79.  27.66 MarkA64


*Square-1*(60)
1.  7.20 Christopher Fandrich
2.  8.71 mrsniffles01
3.  10.12 TipsterTrickster


Spoiler



4.  10.54 Dylab is nub
5.  10.60 Charles Jerome
6.  11.00 JoaquinRuenes
7.  11.34 MLGCubez
8.  11.51 Sub1Hour
9.  13.23 Kylegadj
10.  13.49 cuberkid10
11.  13.50 Luke Garrett
12.  13.76 tJardigradHe
12.  13.76 Brady
14.  13.77 Rollercoasterben
15.  13.98 ichcubegerne
16.  14.00 NewoMinx
17.  15.52 BradenTheMagician
18.  15.80 sigalig
19.  15.98 JoXCuber
20.  16.08 OriginalUsername
21.  16.63 fun at the joy
22.  16.77 NathanaelCubes
23.  17.12 BraydenTheCuber
24.  17.34 50ph14
25.  17.53 Logan2017DAYR01
26.  17.77 Rafaello
27.  17.86 MattP98
28.  19.22 wearephamily1719
29.  20.28 DGCubes
30.  20.52 João Vinicius
31.  20.76 20luky3
32.  20.78 Dream Cubing
33.  23.62 mihnea3000
34.  24.07 PingPongCuber
35.  25.09 cheaj99
36.  25.91 skewby_cuber
37.  25.96 Sitina
38.  25.98 quing
39.  28.93 Fred Lang
40.  29.12 Jam88
41.  29.19 Raymos Castillo
42.  31.22 lumes2121
43.  35.60 Parke187
44.  37.00 oliverpallo
45.  38.90 BenChristman1
46.  39.07 [email protected]
47.  40.98 Mike Hughey
48.  42.74 Lewis
49.  45.98 nevinscph
50.  46.21 qT Tp
51.  49.07 aarush vasanadu
52.  54.33 Liam Wadek
53.  58.97 Theo1409
54.  59.22 Jacck
55.  1:01.72 abunickabhi
56.  1:08.67 filmip
57.  1:15.03 White KB
58.  1:51.82 sporteisvogel
59.  2:54.53 sl0wcuber
60.  10:01.62 MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(65)
1.  3.25 Charles Jerome
2.  3.43 Dylab is nub
3.  3.61 MLGCubez


Spoiler



4.  3.84 JoaquinRuenes
5.  4.09 OriginalUsername
6.  4.39 João Vinicius
7.  4.44 Rafaello
8.  4.56 NewoMinx
9.  4.60 Kylegadj
10.  4.69 TipsterTrickster
11.  4.99 Logan2017DAYR01
12.  5.06 tJardigradHe
13.  5.31 50ph14
14.  5.50 BradenTheMagician
15.  5.70 JoXCuber
16.  5.71 lumes2121
17.  5.94 d2polld
18.  6.07 FaLoL
19.  6.29 DGCubes
20.  6.36 ichcubegerne
20.  6.36 Triangles_are_cubers
22.  6.42 Luke Garrett
23.  6.63 Dream Cubing
24.  6.77 mihnea3000
25.  6.80 Sub1Hour
26.  6.88 Cubing Forever
27.  7.11 skewby_cuber
28.  7.27 Liam Wadek
29.  7.29 quing
30.  7.44 Raymos Castillo
31.  7.45 aarush vasanadu
32.  7.75 Parke187
33.  7.88 BraydenTheCuber
34.  8.20 Chris Van Der Brink
35.  8.35 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
36.  8.98 fun at the joy
37.  9.02 abunickabhi
38.  9.25 Fred Lang
39.  9.83 Utkarsh Ashar
40.  9.93 aidenkimm
41.  10.00 Brayden Gilland
42.  11.35 oliverpallo
43.  11.57 mm15
44.  11.66 [email protected]
45.  11.95 PingPongCuber
46.  12.31 Ianwubby
47.  12.43 Lewis
48.  12.56 Thelegend12
49.  13.04 sigalig
50.  13.57 nevinscph
51.  14.93 YaleZ1023
52.  15.19 Mike Hughey
53.  16.01 swankfukinc
54.  16.40 qT Tp
55.  16.75 BenChristman1
56.  17.65 David Reid
57.  18.63 White KB
58.  18.88 Theo1409
59.  22.75 Rubika-37-021204
60.  22.99 Jacck
61.  24.18 freshcuber.de
62.  25.75 sporteisvogel
63.  29.34 pineapplecuber
64.  29.89 pineapple cuber luca V
65.  38.89 MatsBergsten


*Kilominx*(13)
1.  22.37 DGCubes
2.  23.12 NewoMinx
3.  26.53 Logan2017DAYR01


Spoiler



4.  35.65 ichcubegerne
5.  38.28 [email protected]
6.  39.33 abunickabhi
7.  41.57 Sub1Hour
8.  42.53 quing
9.  52.69 Lewis
10.  59.11 BenChristman1
11.  1:06.88 Mike Hughey
12.  2:30.98 sporteisvogel
13.  3:03.38 MatsBergsten


*Mini Guildford*(14)
1.  3:55.63 OriginalUsername
2.  4:21.27 fun at the joy
3.  4:51.62 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  5:17.79 quing
5.  5:39.12 Raymos Castillo
6.  5:55.84 Sub1Hour
7.  5:58.78 BraydenTheCuber
8.  6:44.43 swankfukinc
9.  7:41.79 abunickabhi
10.  8:43.81 aarush vasanadu
11.  9:19.76 BenChristman1
12.  10:28.95 Lewis
13.  13:43.11 sporteisvogel
14.  16:52.15 White KB


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  6.69 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.47 DGCubes
3.  10.85 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  11.33 BMcCl1
5.  12.69 vishwasankarcubing
6.  14.73 ichcubegerne
7.  16.64 OriginalUsername
8.  17.16 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  17.78 PingPongCuber
10.  18.34 Sub1Hour
11.  23.21 [email protected]
12.  25.79 BenChristman1
13.  26.31 abunickabhi
14.  44.76 Mike Hughey
15.  46.80 Jacck
16.  57.25 Rubika-37-021204


*Master Pyraminx*(9)
1.  32.58 DGCubes
2.  38.89 ichcubegerne
3.  40.39 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  50.00 abunickabhi
5.  55.17 quing
6.  56.23 Mike Hughey
7.  1:19.93 freshcuber.de
8.  1:24.79 Jacck
9.  1:32.72 sporteisvogel


*15 Puzzle*(12)
1.  8.88 Cubing Forever
2.  13.43 quing
3.  16.58 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  20.71 MattP98
5.  24.45 ichcubegerne
6.  27.03 sporteisvogel
7.  36.92 freshcuber.de
8.  38.23 abunickabhi
9.  39.40 MatsBergsten
10.  47.30 BenChristman1
11.  56.00 Mike Hughey
12.  4:41.89 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(4)
1.  45.89 trangium
2.  71.28 BenChristman1
3.  80.55 sl0wcuber


Spoiler



4.  DNF qT Tp


*Mirror Blocks*(12)
1.  16.13 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.49 ichcubegerne
3.  27.76 Cubing Forever


Spoiler



4.  48.50 quing
5.  59.18 mm15
6.  1:10.88 Lewis
7.  1:22.30 abunickabhi
8.  1:38.46 BenChristman1
9.  1:46.88 Mike Hughey
10.  5:01.15 sporteisvogel
11.  DNF Rubika-37-021204
11.  DNF kaden D.


*Curvy Copter*(1)
1.  5:52.87 thomas.sch


*Contest results*(161)
1.  924 ichcubegerne
2.  885 OriginalUsername
3.  750 BradenTheMagician


Spoiler



4.  742 MLGCubez
5.  720 abunickabhi
6.  710 JoXCuber
7.  700 quing
8.  677 Logan2017DAYR01
9.  659 Dream Cubing
10.  655 Khairur Rachim
11.  642 Charles Jerome
12.  610 FaLoL
13.  602 Christopher Fandrich
14.  588 DGCubes
15.  585 Cubing Forever
16.  583 Raymos Castillo
17.  565 NewoMinx
18.  558 MattP98
19.  543 sigalig
20.  542 nevinscph
21.  541 Dylab is nub
22.  536 tJardigradHe
23.  524 Sub1Hour
24.  521 Parke187
25.  520 fun at the joy
26.  503 João Vinicius
27.  468 JoaquinRuenes
28.  466 BraydenTheCuber
29.  461 skewby_cuber
30.  447 Luke Garrett
31.  446 Kylegadj
32.  439 Ianwubby
33.  433 Fred Lang
34.  423 BMcCl1
34.  423 cuberkid10
36.  417 aarush vasanadu
37.  413 BenChristman1
38.  412 swankfukinc
39.  410 Jam88
40.  407 Vincentiu Tarsoaga
41.  398 NathanaelCubes
42.  397 Liam Wadek
43.  386 Utkarsh Ashar
44.  384 lumes2121
45.  380 [email protected]
46.  374 TipsterTrickster
47.  363 turtwig
48.  362 abhijat
49.  357 aidenkimm
50.  354 mihnea3000
51.  351 50ph14
52.  350 Chris Van Der Brink
53.  344 mm15
54.  336 wearephamily1719
54.  336 ExultantCarn
56.  330 Rafaello
57.  322 VJW
58.  316 Alex Niedland
59.  306 Sjviray
60.  305 Triangles_are_cubers
61.  297 breadears
62.  280 Mike Hughey
63.  279 Keroma12
64.  276 xyzzy
65.  265 Lewis
66.  263 joshsailscga
67.  260 Jacck
68.  258 Dylan Swarts
69.  251 Legomanz
70.  250 qT Tp
71.  247 LittleLumos
72.  233 Brayden Gilland
72.  233 kaden D.
74.  230 sl0wcuber
75.  229 Pranav Gadge
76.  222 MCuber
77.  218 MatsBergsten
77.  218 jake.levine
79.  214 PingPongCuber
80.  210 d2polld
80.  210 Heewon Seo
82.  202 GAN CUBER
83.  200 sporteisvogel
84.  199 revaldoah
85.  198 trangium
86.  194 AidanNoogie
87.  191 Rubika-37-021204
88.  190 Glomnipotent
89.  189 oliver sitja sichel
90.  183 oliverpallo
91.  174 Keenan Johnson
92.  173 ican97
93.  172 Mattia Pasquini
94.  163 freshcuber.de
95.  159 Aadil ali
96.  155 riffch
97.  154 Pratyush Manas
98.  146 White KB
99.  141 John Benwell
100.  137 thecubingwizard
101.  135 cheaj99
101.  135 loffy
103.  130 20luky3
104.  126 thatkid
105.  125 Samuel Kevin
106.  123 One Wheel
106.  123 Thelegend12
108.  120 anna4f
109.  119 Brady
110.  117 filmip
111.  113 Jrg
112.  110 Theo1409
113.  109 vishwasankarcubing
114.  108 topppits
115.  106 mrsniffles01
116.  105 Skewb_Cube
117.  100 Cubing5life
118.  99 Petri Krzywacki
119.  98 Vester2004
119.  98 ElyasCubing
121.  97 Rollercoasterben
122.  94 HippieCuber
123.  90 MarkA64
123.  90 dhafin
125.  88 TheSlykrCubr
126.  84 TheEpicCuber
127.  82 GenTheThief
128.  79 nico_german_cuber
129.  78 Awder
130.  77 YaleZ1023
131.  73 FishyIshy
132.  72 UnknownCanvas
133.  68 Hunter Eric Deardurff
134.  67 tobiaz
135.  63 David Reid
136.  62 bennettstouder
137.  61 RedstoneTim
137.  61 openseas
139.  58 Ajm1000
140.  55 Thecubingcuber347
141.  54 JChambers13
142.  52 MartinN13
143.  51 ElephantCuber
144.  44 Sitina
145.  43 Caleb Rogers
146.  42 hebscody
147.  37 riovqn
148.  35 KyleTheCuber
149.  33 elliottk_
150.  25 thomas.sch
150.  25 Joshua smith the cuber
152.  20 Simeon Scheepers
152.  20 swburk
154.  18 pineapple cuber luca V
155.  16 Sebastien
156.  15 Alvin
156.  15 Mrauo
158.  9 Keith The Cuber
158.  9 pineapplecuber
160.  6 delta76
161.  5 C Perm


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 26, 2020)

161 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 90!

That means our winner this week is *oliverpallo!* Congratulations!!


----------

